# Furry Dreams?



## Digitalpotato (Aug 12, 2010)

The only dreams that stand out as directly furry were these weird TF dreams I've had. Lessee, I've had dreams where, during the entire mindfuck (My dreams are epic mindfucks) I or someone else was TFing. Most of the times I TFed in my dreams, it was into some kind of scalie, although I did have occasional ones like Jackal, wolf, Kangaroo, Troll (WoW style), orc (any style, some with cobalt skin. o-O), and some weird Digimon TF dreams. 

TFey dreams aside, most of my dreams are just mindfucks that probably aren't really furry at all. >.> though on related to the above seemed like something taken from a survival horror game. 

 I and some other kind of group was in some kind of underground maze, and apparently we were trying to find some kind of way to defeat...some kind of evil that I don't remember o-O It was totally dark, and apparently, some asian woman had tried to navigate it before but we never found her, the only traces we could find were computers (yes, computers) that were placed in some corners that had video logs of her saying she was going insane and was lost and wanted to get the hell out because she was going insane. we eventually found some kind of light like a passage I opened up my MacBook and picked up some kind of signal...where everything had an oddly green tint. Someone said, "So that's why we couldn't stop 'em, they're coming from another world" and we walked out, someone said "Maybe she found this" and we emerged into some kind of world a lot like our own, except everything was tinted green. We walked around some kind of house, and I turned into some kind of lizardman with dark gray scales. o-o (Yeah, TF dream)


And before oyu ask, no, I don't shoot cocaine up my nose or eat outlandish Thai food all the time. My mom probably gave me the genes for mindfucks. (An hour ago, I heard her talking in her sleep, then she woke up complaining about adverbs.)


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 12, 2010)

I get furry dreams once in a while... Interestingly enough they're usually yiffy themed but that might just be a coincidence.


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

one time I had a fucked up furry dream. I found a fursuit head, which strongly looked like AlphaGlitch's fursuit head, and I put it on. next thing i know my friends are wearing fursuits and they tell me we are going to Anthrocon, so we end up going there and wait in line for fruit salad until my alarm woke me up.

I think this could be related to me huffing deodorant the evening before that dream


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 12, 2010)

I had a few furry dreams where everyone was anthro chars.
Nothing yiffy but still was strange.


----------



## Icky (Aug 12, 2010)

The only dream I have had involving furries was when I went to summer camp with my troop, and apparently somebody found a notebook full of furry porn and thought it was mine. They taunted me a little bit, and I stabbed them in the chest with a knife.

...That was a really unnecessarily violent dream.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> The only dream I have had involving furries was when I went to summer camp with my troop, and apparently somebody found a notebook full of furry porn and thought it was mine. They taunted me a little bit, and I stabbed them in the chest with a knife.
> 
> ...That was a really unnecessarily violent dream.


 
I have a reoccurring dream that I'm browsing porn on FA in school or something, I don't know why, it's like I can't control myself. Or, I don't really realize I'm in public until I get that prickly feeling on the back of my neck, it's the same as dreams where you suddenly realize you're naked. Except I'm like OH GOD I'M LOOKING AT FURRY PORN IN PUBLIC OH GOD OH GOD WHY?!! 

Either that or someone's borrowing my computer and finds it, which is actually a more real possibility O///o In real life I don't always have time to clear my history and I've had some close calls...


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 12, 2010)

It was when I had a series of furry dreams that I decided that I was a furry....and I still have them on occasion.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 12, 2010)

I turn into a little dragon and fly around a lot. Flying is weird. It's not peaceful at all; I get feelings of the vastness of the open air and of space beneath me, of dropping, and of losing control when I don't do it right. Dammit, brain, don't bring physics into my dreams!


----------



## Asswings (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh wow this thread again.

I mean HEY LOOK SOMETHING NEW AND EXCITING.


----------



## KEVON (Aug 12, 2010)

The only one I had was King from the Housepets comic had to detonate a nuclear bomb in my friends backyard to stop a wildfire, but I had to be protected, so they stuck me behind an antique end table (must have been some really solid wood)...

Then I woke up....


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 12, 2010)

I had a dream where anthro wolves were killing people.
thassit.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 12, 2010)

I think I had one last night but I don't remember.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 12, 2010)

when i had one i was a fox in the woods then a renamon appeared and pushed me on a bed and yiffed me it was akward but i liked the dream


----------



## mrhippieguy (Aug 12, 2010)

Only ones I can remember:
1.Involved an epic battle between TFing anthro dogs and a bunch of people that had to be blown apart instead of killed. Oh yes, and a dragon that destroyed the planet.

2. I was my 'sona. No one cared.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> one time I had a fucked up furry dream. I found a fursuit head, which strongly looked like AlphaGlitch's fursuit head, and I put it on. next thing i know my friends are wearing fursuits and they tell me we are going to Anthrocon, so we end up going there and wait in line for fruit salad until my alarm woke me up.
> 
> I think this could be related to me huffing deodorant the evening before that dream



That's pretty trippy.

I had a scary-as-fuck dream I were I was just me and feral!Glitch was my pet of sorts.
 Then someone had taken over her system and turned her against me.  I got ripped to bloody shreds by my own creation while I was just laying in bed.  ;-;

There were a few where I turned into a dragon.  :3

Then I've had tons of dreams where I shift into either Glitch or Axis.
Shifting to Glitch hurts, let me tell you.  Nothing like having all of your innards converted to mechanics and essentially dying in a gruesome fashion before the system gets in order and boots up.

THEN I had a dream where anthro!Axis raped me.  :c
Fucking bastard.


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

I dunno if this is furry related, but I also remember another one where I became so strong that I could break things by touching them, and one of my friends was wearing a fox fursuit for some reason.


----------



## Koco (Aug 12, 2010)

I've had a few dreams of being various animals, but I suppose that doesn't qualify as a furry dream.

I've been a sheepdog, a bat, a mouse, a hedgehog, and a fox.
Only one of those dreams was I anthro though. It was the fox dream.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 12, 2010)

I had a weird dream where I was a lizardman, and made out with one of my friends (I'm extremely gay in my dreams  ) at the Franklin Terminal. And then some other kids came by, and I ripped them to shreds while still making out with that dude. And it was daytime, but there were fireworks going off in spectacularly pretty fashion. And all of a sudden, Ben Goldwasser and andrew VanWynngarden came to the scene and played Flash Delirium. Then there was a meteor that hit me, and I woke up at that moment. Weird.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 12, 2010)

Never had one.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 12, 2010)

I was a female dragon getting fucked by spiky tentacles... 50 feet above the ocean.


----------



## Jinva (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmm, yes I've had these "furry dreams" Or rather my alter ego getting it one with someone hot or from my past.  That or there's a total smackdown with someone or just rampaging and wrecking havoc. Yes, yes those are my fave...hehehehe.

Oh and I shoved a claw through someone's face then woke up.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 12, 2010)

I seem to be getting dreams with furries in them on a more regular basis.


----------



## Dushar (Aug 12, 2010)

The ones lately are of my past but I'm as my Fursona, they tend not to be happy memories, guess I'm just finaly losing my mind =P


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2010)

Never had any. I dream about some pretty weird shit, but never furries.

This thread smells of necro.


----------



## Dushar (Aug 12, 2010)

Well Necro isn't till Oct, so your safe........... FOR NOW!!!!!


----------



## Alstor (Aug 12, 2010)

The only furry dream I had was that I had Skroy's fursuit and was performing for some kids. :\


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 12, 2010)

I also had dreams where I was My actual fursonia, or something close to it. 
On more than one occasion too.  Don't remember them fully but do a little bit.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 13, 2010)

More like nightmares, I'll be showing someone something on my computer and suddenly the porn stash is right in plain view. The likelihood of it happening is almost nil but, my brain seems to feel it important to remind me.


----------



## Seas (Aug 13, 2010)

I had several dreams where I was my fursona.
Usually in "feral form", so quadripedally and without any items on me, which is the usual/natural for the species anyway.

The dreams themselves usually involved running and swimming around, with some more interesting scenarios.

One being, I was swimming up the Thames river (I never actually was there nor know how exactly it looks, I just knew in the dream that it was it), The setting was dull, gray, and lifeless, with the shores of river basically covered in concrete.
I was carrying around/rescuing some girl on my back.
When I got to a stop at one place, I put her on the shore and climbed up an iron fence to see a castle, on it's entry street there were tanks rolling in.

The other one was more random, I was running and jumping around really fast and high on a Warcraft3 map while Ballistas similar to ones in the actual game were shooting at me but always missed, and I was only minimally bothered by their efforts.

There was one where I was exploring a cave whose interiors reminded me a lot of the ones in Morrowind but without any inhabitants.


----------



## Odd (Aug 13, 2010)

One time I had a dream my boss was a bear. I don't know if that counts, but I woke up when she serrated my trachea. I called in sick the next day and caught up on shark week.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 13, 2010)

I dreamt I punched a dragon in the face once.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds really common :/


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 13, 2010)

I rode an anthro wolf. But that's about it.

Non-sexually.


----------



## Luca (Aug 13, 2010)

I haven't had a furry dream before. I don't think its that heavily rooted into my brain...


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been having some furry dreams.  Most of them about fursuits though.  No yiff (yet) lol.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 13, 2010)

yiff dreams are the best it sucks when you wake up though


----------



## saikkussu (Aug 17, 2010)

When I was younger I had a dream and i consciously tried to tf, thinking "I'm dreaming I can do whatever I want" but my brain wouldn't allow it. Heck I hardly even get cartoon or flying dreams anymore. Most of them are either a parallel version of reality or about pokemon-ish stuff like playing the game as a real trainer- never as the pokemon themselves.


----------



## Zucri_theFolf (Aug 17, 2010)

I also had dreams where I was My actual fursonia, or something close to it.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

Never get furry dreams, I get furry OBEs though, in my view that is better.


----------



## Dushar (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, I'll be the retard that bites, OBEs?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

Dushar said:


> Ok, I'll be the retard that bites, OBEs?


*O*ut of *B*ody *E*xperiences. Sometimes known as astral projection.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 17, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> *O*ut of *B*ody *E*xperiences. Sometimes known as astral projection.



This.


----------



## Machine (Aug 17, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> yiff dreams are the best it sucks when you wake up though


That's really nice to know.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't know if I can call it a furry dream per se, but I once had one where the spirit of death sort of looked like a big anthropomorphic Pikachu with an all-black tail.  It was weird.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> some asian woman


 
>:C


----------



## Velystord (Aug 17, 2010)

90% of my dreams involve me being a dragon    the most recent one was me flying to the dam near my house   finding the biggest boat i could   (even tho i wasn't all that big   roughly 10' long maybe) and just sitting on the boat  and everyone just walked around me as if i was just so blob that appeared out of no where   the other 10% im human and just doing random things like doughnuts in my truck.


----------



## saikkussu (Aug 19, 2010)

OH! I realized I DID have a furry dream one time lol. But at the time i had the dream I wasn't a furry so it kind of went on the wayside and it reappeared in my head today. <3 Yeah I was at this random house with a lot of ppl I didn't know like it was some kind of furry costume making workshop and I was trying on different fursuits and in particular an avian with metal rods/wires on the fingers to make the extension for the feathers. It was really cool and the bird was tropical with lots of colors- and then the owner wanted it back and it turned into a dream where i was naked and I hid in the house away from the others to hide my indecency. 0o;;;


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 19, 2010)

...I turned into a horse, my name was Clip-Clop,
_-Part of this dream is edited to keep PG-_
It was a nightmare I may never be the same <-Is now a furry


----------



## Random User (Aug 19, 2010)

I have once had a dream where I was a Pikachu. Then I went out with a rescue team and saved a Pichu, then woke up. It was basically like playing Mystery Dungeon in first-person.

Once I had a dream where I met all of the Sonic characters, I mumbled to myself "Is this really happening?" Then Knuckles said "No, idiot, it's a dream" He proceeded to punch me and I woke up.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 19, 2010)

furry related dreams, i always have longer hair, white ears, white tail with black tip. :3


----------



## coward67 (Aug 19, 2010)

How do I make myself have furry dreams? I dream I'm an animal but I never dream I'm an anthro one,


----------



## Icky (Aug 19, 2010)

coward67 said:


> How do I make myself have furry dreams? I dream I'm an animal but I never dream I'm an anthro one,


 
You think there's some sort of magical secret to make you have furry dreams?


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 19, 2010)

I've had a few dreams consisting of my fursona and some furry version of my boyfriend (it's usually different animals because he doesn't really have a sona. he's too lazy to make one XD) doing something naughty, or just hanging out doing random dream things. Like. Riding on clouds or something. 

Doesn't happen too often. I usually don't even remember my dreams.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Aug 20, 2010)

I have dreams of disembodied souls flying at my face laughing evilly, then I wake and have to take a piss really bad, or I have a dream that I am about to kill someone, but I have had dreams where I walked into school and was a real furry and no one else was, that one was kinda funny cause back then people thought I was crazy and since i now had claws/fangs hey treated me like I had rabies, needless to say i liked it :3


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

I've had one dream like this...
I has just come off an Oblivion binge (Argonians ftw?) and just woke up in "Black Marsh" (or how I imagined it) along with lots of other argonians. After many "events", I finally woke up. I don't think I touched Oblivion for another week or two after that ._.'


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 20, 2010)

I had dream once that everyone was fox anthro with Chuck Norris's face and was Bruce Li, cept taller .....


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

I most definently had a furry dream with that cute staff member from the other building . I guess I can't control them, but to say the least they're very murry


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

it sucks when the conscious mind overrules a good dream with physics its happened a few times to me   its always the good dreams it happens to too


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 20, 2010)

coward67 said:


> How do I make myself have furry dreams? I dream I'm an animal but I never dream I'm an anthro one,


You can force your mind into doing certain things, if you try hard enough. I never remember my dreams, unless I continually repeat to myself "I will remember my dreams" before falling asleep. The more you try things like that, the more success you'll see. You could try a mantra like "I will dream X" and see if it works.

I don't believe I've ever had a furry dream. As I said above though, I rarely, if ever, remember my dreams (most I get is a flash of something too vague to really hold onto). Of course, this thread now has me thinking about furry dreams right before I'm about to sleep, so it might happen tonight. >_>


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> You can force your mind into doing certain things, if you try hard enough. I never remember my dreams, unless I continually repeat to myself "I will remember my dreams" before falling asleep. The more you try things like that, the more success you'll see. You could try a mantra like "I will dream X" and see if it works.
> 
> I don't believe I've ever had a furry dream. As I said above though, I rarely, if ever, remember my dreams (most I get is a flash of something too vague to really hold onto). Of course, this thread now has me thinking about furry dreams right before I'm about to sleep, so it might happen tonight. >_>


 also i saw/read something that said depending on what outside stimuli are around you can affect your dream say if you fall asleep watching digimon or pokemon its likely if you have some sort of connection at all to the show/sound that it will influence your dream. for instance i fell asleep one night watching something on tv and then i have a dream that very strongly resembled yu gi ho or however its spelled and when i woke yu gi ho was what happened to be on the tube at that point...  something you might try


----------



## Ritterbruder (Aug 20, 2010)

Usually my dreams are just terrible nightmares about weird conspiracies that make me feel utterly pathetic as a being that I forget by the morning. Its very harsh on me, it reminds me of acid trips. 

Dreaming about anthropomorphic animals seems rather silly and childish to me. Of all the things you could dream of why would you want to dream about that?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

Ritterbruder said:


> Usually my dreams are just terrible nightmares about weird conspiracies that make me feel utterly pathetic as a being that I forget by the morning. Its very harsh on me, it reminds me of acid trips.
> 
> Dreaming about anthropomorphic animals seems rather silly and childish to me. Of all the things you could dream of why would you want to dream about that?


 to make you happy. if opening and closing a window was fun to me i might want to dream about it. it may be childish and silly but at least they are not having dreams about slaughtering hundreds of people. at least i hope they are not.


----------



## Don (Aug 20, 2010)

To date, my only 'furry' dream involved me talking to an anthro wolf in a cafe for no apparent reason. I can't even remember the subject, but knowing the laws of dream world, it was likely about how the ceiling was a black void.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 20, 2010)

Never had a furry dream, which is strange. But a bit of a relief I guess, I haven't become so pathetic I have dreams of fucking cartoon characters yet.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Aug 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Never had a furry dream, which is strange. But a bit of a relief I guess, I haven't become so pathetic I have dreams of fucking cartoon characters yet.


 They were far from cartoon in all of mine...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 21, 2010)

I think I spoke to soon in my previous post here, last night I had a dream that an anthropomorphic horse was giving me lessons on how to handle a rape situation. srsly. My imagination frightens me.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I think I spoke to soon in my previous post here, last night I had a dream that an anthropomorphic horse was giving me lessons on how to handle a rape situation. srsly. My imagination frightens me.


 Did he give you some demonstrations? :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Did he give you some demonstrations? :3


 ...yes. Yes he did. D:


----------



## Icky (Aug 21, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> To date, my only 'furry' dream involved me talking to an anthro wolf in a cafe for no apparent reason. I can't even remember the subject, but knowing the laws of dream world, it was likely about how the ceiling was a black void.


 
Did the wolf look like Leonardo DiCaprio?


----------



## Tao (Aug 21, 2010)

Sometimes I've dreamed about being my fursona but not often. I also dreamed I met my fursona I think


----------



## Velystord (Aug 21, 2010)

Come to think of it ive never had a dream where i was human. I had one about the movie Sleepy Hollow but i was some sort of mist that floated about 20 feet off the ground   so i watched the entire movie in my head from above the trees.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 21, 2010)

I dreamt I was an border collie running around once


----------



## Pine (Aug 21, 2010)

it's kinda weird. I never have dreams where I am an animal or an anthropomorphic one, they're just me or some of my friends in fursuits.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Aug 21, 2010)

Ive had a few were I was with my boyfriend, and a few just random. Only about half the Furry dreams I have are yiffy :3


----------



## JDFox (Aug 21, 2010)

I've had only two furry dreams that truly stand out in my mind.  One where everyone in my town was a furry BUT me.  I was walking down main street, trying to figure out why I wasn't a furry as well.

The other dream I had not long ago, it was a bit blurry but from what I can still remember myself and a VERY good friend were in Japan.  I was in a green fox fursuit (Odd, considering JD's fur is grey and I don't own a fursuit)  And I proposed to the girl I love.  She said yes in the dream of course, there was more to the dream that related to fire trucks and after that its all blurry.

Those are really the only two that I can think of.  The rest of my dreams are just weird.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

hmmm   didnt think of this thread as sticky material but it is one of a few ive seen that have stayed on topic mostly


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Aug 22, 2010)

All my dreams are usually about school.  So I had a dream of all my classmates being anthros.  ;

I remember...  I was a fox.  <'3 And Dustin was a lizard...  I wouldn't want him to be a lizard, but he is still yummy. <'9


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

TF meaning Team Fortress?


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 23, 2010)

I remember so many. >.<
Earliest one I remember was when I was 3. o.o


----------



## Lyvain (Aug 26, 2010)

When I was a little kid, I always dreamed I was either a boy, or a wolf.

I still wake myself up howling, barking, or growling sometimes...


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

Lyvain said:


> *I still wake myself up howling, barking, or growling sometimes...*


Yeeeaaah, that's weird.

And totally believable.


----------



## Lyvain (Aug 26, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Yeeeaaah, that's weird.
> 
> And totally believable.


 Inorite?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

ive woken people up before declaring things at the top of my lungs in the middle of the night


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 26, 2010)

Never really had furry dreams though if I did it was like in some sorta scifi warrior thing going on and I be kicking ass and assigning the corpse a number...currently they are recorded to be in the thousands


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

Lyvain said:


> Inorite?


Sorta kinda not really.


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

Mainly just yiff.


----------



## Don (Aug 26, 2010)

GooeyChickenman said:


> Mainly just yiff.


 
Nice first post. You'll fit in just fine.


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Nice first post. You'll fit in just fine.


 Lol thank you.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Aug 26, 2010)

I ALMOST had a vore dream with the Sally Acorn character once...but in the dream I was too shy to ask her. (Though I'm sure she would have.)

But of course, dreams I want never recur...


----------



## Blaze Husky (Aug 27, 2010)

I had a furry dream the other night...with was yiffy...with dragons....


----------



## Ames (Aug 27, 2010)

Mostly feral wolf dreams, rarely anything that could be classified as anthro.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Aug 27, 2010)

I had a dream with Azurepheonix in it and he was my friend. How sorry is that? >_< And I dunno what the guy looks like.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 28, 2010)

Since embracing the coyote fursona, I no longer have dreams of falling.

Once had a tomcat who slept on the bed with me. Sometimes he would cry out or run in his sleep. A few times he would attack me through the blankets. He was a big kitty too.


----------



## Jaden (Aug 29, 2010)

I had a dream a fur suit was glued on my skin


----------



## zakova (Aug 29, 2010)

the furry dream that i have (yes quite frequently) is my fursona and it seems strange that we seem to see eachother as is the same as if we are one, but unfotunately i know ill never live up to him T_T;


----------



## Barak (Aug 29, 2010)

You....are......all fucking Crazy.


----------



## Machine (Aug 29, 2010)

Barak said:


> You....are......all fucking Crazy.


With the fucked up shit I dream, I would not be surprised.

But yeah, this.


----------



## Pine (Aug 29, 2010)

I never had a dream about my fursona or yiffing. Only dreams that involved fursuits.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 31, 2010)

I had a dream about the Wolfman remake. I haven't seen the movie yet and my subconscious somehow fabricated the movie into a comedy with borderline pornography starring Leslie Nielson and Brendon Fraiser. I got Nielson to cry after I told him this movie was bad and he should feel bad.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Aug 31, 2010)

I've had furry dreams for the last 3 nights...  which is why I came back to this forum before next month.  They were...  strange...  as in: I didn't enjoy them, nor is there a chance many of the people on this forum would.  I'll spare you the details.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Sep 1, 2010)

Does dreaming that you're an animal count as a "furry" dream?

Things I've dreamt I was:

Fox
Wolf
Hawk (or some other bird of prey)
Cat
Dog

Can't say I've had a dream where I was an anthro though . . . but I've had a couple with anthros in them.

BTW fun fact of the day "dreamt" and its derivatives are the only words that end in "mt".


----------



## LLiz (Sep 1, 2010)

Last night I briefly dreamt that I was my fursona, must have been caused by that nasty "What if you woke up and someone else was your fursona?" thread... I'm not complaining though


----------



## Clutch (Sep 1, 2010)

I've had so many weird dreams so here they are..
- I was in school in my math class n all of a sudden it turned dark out side and there was this hill n all a saw was a line full of werewolves who ambushed the school I was running n I saw people getting bit n turning into werewolves.
- It was a dark night at school again.. I was roaming the hallways n then looked into the gym. Everyone I knew was in there n there was a sky light that opened and it was a full moon, everyone yet again turned into werewolves and were talking about how there was a human (me) close by. So I was hiding n stuff they finally caught me n gave me a needle in the arm n then i turned into a werewolf.
- There was this mansion in an open field with few trees n so I walked in and there was this ladie who asked if I could try on this old hat. I took the hat n walked outside n put it on all of a sudden I turned into a werewolf.
- I was a Husky n was getting yiffed by a fox in a field.
- There was a shark anthro in my pool n I was swimming n stuff n I swam n then got the shark bit my leg n I woke up with a weird tingly feeling in my leg.
- I also was a Dragon from the show "Jake Lung the American Dragon" older version of the show.

also, I always wanted to know how you get these crazy dreams in the first place...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2010)

I had a lucid dream that had two female fox/wolf (not sure which) nurses in it. I remember walking through a door, seeing someone sitting on a chair on my left and stood right in front of me was a female either fox or wolf in a nurse uniform. I was complaining of a tickly cough I knew I was dreaming I just couldn't enjoy the dream with the dang cough, She then looked at a second nurse (I swear they were twins or something, well, they had the same fur color at least) and they both said they couldn't do anything to help, and that I had to "wake up" to fix it. Well a matter of seconds later I woke up and guess what?.....I had a tickly cough.

that is not the first time this week I have had a lucid dream and the characters in the dream also knew it was a dream.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Sep 3, 2010)

deleteme


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 5, 2010)

Never had one of that I could remember of the back.


----------



## vdanhalenv (Sep 6, 2010)

I once had a very vivid dream about meeting a very cute anthro tiger girl at a resort and spending an rather amourous weekend together with quite a bit of playfighting involved. Quite an epic dream in my books


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dreams are just compilations of ideas, so if you have one idea in your head that has really been bothering you then it will most likely come up in your dreams. Have you been afraid that people are going to find your furry stash?


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

I think I had one small fur dream a while back that I can barely remember. What I've been doing recently is practicing lucid dreaming. It damn hard, but if you get it down, it's well worth. I've had quite a few... "fun" lucid dreams that way.


----------



## KyaKonami (Sep 8, 2010)

I had one where I literally was a black wolf and I had a twin sister who was a white wolf and she had left and joined the rival pack and we had become enemies when she did that, then a male gray wolf wandered into the territory and we were both fighting over him...I woke up right before i ripped her throat out   The only other ones I've had were me TFing into wolf and my boyfriend TFing into a panda and we where yiffing...weird but he's into pandas >.>


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 12, 2010)

i think last furry dream i had was lat night. (99% of my dreams are furry.)

anyways i went out side at like 2 in the morning, and was walkin around when outta nowhere, a vixen showed up...... the rest is for me.=D


----------



## Kureno (Sep 15, 2010)

I've had a dream where I was a bird. No idea what species, something with only black feathers.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

I think I had a dream ages ago, maybe a year or two. Something to do with being a Growlithe and turning into an Arcanine anthro. I think it was police dog training. what happened earlyer in the dream though was just weird.


----------



## Loki Tau (Sep 20, 2010)

i had a dream i was a dragon once. was back in the day i used to watch jake long american dragon alot, was an awesome dream


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 21, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Since embracing the coyote fursona, I no longer have dreams of falling.



Geez, I would think having a coyote fursona would trigger endless dreams of falling. (Then again, I've watched a lot of Road Runner cartoons. A lot.)



Barak said:


> You....are......all fucking Crazy.



And that's bad because...?


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 21, 2010)

I had my 2nd furry dream in my life recently: it was like a 1990's style made for Sci-Fi Channel TV movie: I was trying to help free someone from a curse that had turned him into 'Crocodile Man' - so I could take his place and become Crocodile Man instead. It evidently worked because just before I woke up (sh*t!) my feet started changing, growing shorter and clawed, and scales were developing around my eyes.

My first one was a long time ago. I was a mountain lion (cougar?), not anthro, basically realistic looking but intelligent like a Disney/Lion King type character (no musical numbers though). I was admiring myself in a mirror (and I do think they are one of the coolest animals around - that intense stare especially). The best part of the dream was lashing my tail about -- _and *feeling* the muscles at the base of my spine twitching, making it happen!_


----------



## Tsula (Sep 21, 2010)

I can only recall one furry dream. If I remember correctly it was of my first furcon (hasn't happened yet),but there were no suits. Every one was their own fursona. fur and all. It was cool...untill I woke up XP


----------



## Aqua_husky12 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> I think I had one small fur dream a while back that I can barely remember. What I've been doing recently is practicing lucid dreaming. It damn hard, but if you get it down, it's well worth. I've had quite a few... "fun" lucid dreams that way.


 
how do you train yourself to have a lucid dream?

This was a dream that only made sense as I was dreaming it and when I woke up, I realized that it was kinda dumb. I was with a large group of students, and we were going on a field trip to, what it seemed at the time to be, a furry awareness camp or something like that. So throughout the dream they were explaining what it was to be a furry, and stuff about the fandom to the haters of furries in the group...yea I don't know. It didn't really make sense when you reallly think about it.

last night I had another furry dream. this one was much better than the one i posted. I was some kind of anthro bird(all i know is that I was a golden feathered) basiclly the majority of the dream was me enjoying flying around, and i think at one point I was walking my dog, but flying while she walked.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 3, 2010)

My tomcat hated coyotes and would attack me through the blankets while asleep. He would watch the Roadrunner cartoons with me, then he'd try to ambush me. Once his snoring woke me up. 
  Once someone asked if I'd seen the Garfield movie. I replied that I'm already living with a 16-lb furball who acts like a toon.


----------



## Nibo (Oct 3, 2010)

Once I dreamed I became black, then turned into a cat anthro... not counting a few dreams some people don't want to hear/read about.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 4, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> My tomcat hated coyotes and would attack me through the blankets while asleep. He would watch the Roadrunner cartoons with me, then he'd try to ambush me. Once his snoring woke me up.
> Once someone asked if I'd seen the Garfield movie. I replied that I'm already living with a 16-lb furball who acts like a toon.



How is your cat relevant to furry dreams?

Or did this "dream" thread suddenly turn into a thread about personal pets?


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 5, 2010)

Well... Not dreamed any yet. :/


----------



## Amarik (Oct 6, 2010)

Have them pretty commonly, usually a wolf or lion anthro.  Once I was a deer though.  That was really awkward.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 6, 2010)

Aqua_husky12 said:


> how do you train yourself to have a lucid dream?



What I do is try to stay "aware" while dreaming. Basically, someone could be trying to kill me so I decide to start throwing fireballz at them.

Sadly, I have not had any furry dreams yet (none that I remember at least).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 6, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> What I do is try to stay "aware" while dreaming. Basically, someone could be trying to kill me so I decide to start throwing fireballz at them.
> 
> Sadly, I have not had any furry dreams yet (none that I remember at least).



I lucid dream quite a lot. Never trained myself to do it, it just kinda came naturally. I am starting to get furries in my dreams more and more regular now. Though when I wake up I have either forgot what happened in the dream or it is very vague.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 6, 2010)

I have dreams about hunting once in a while (feral hunting). And I don't believe they're in color, so it's at least semi-accurate.


----------



## Chris000 (Oct 6, 2010)

I've had a few furry dreams. I was always Human, but the girls were anthros. 

I have to say a couple of them were Sonic themed, and seemed to actually have plot...


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How is your cat relevant to furry dreams?
> 
> Or did this "dream" thread suddenly turn into a thread about personal pets?


 
His nightime vocalizations and antics invaded my dreams. I'm running in the dream, but something grabs me about the leg, probably because he got kicked in the process.

There's the dreams about being chased or chasing something only to awaken all tangled in the bedding.


----------



## maria-mar (Oct 9, 2010)

The idea/design for my fursona came to me in a dream 
She appeared to me as a border collie mate for my main character Sky (a wolf). They were on a road surrounded by forest. She was protecting a very small cub and both her and Sky seemed really angry at my little sis for some reason. As i woke up i wanted to draw what i saw in my dream and grabbed some pencils. My little sis (really small at the time) was watching me drawing, and she turned really mad at me, yelling and crying cause she wanted to draw as good as me. I told her she would once she'd grow up but she just wouldn't stop. Does this explain the tension between my characters and sis on the dream?  

That was over ten years ago, i still have that same drawing, the one that started it all with Silky ^_^


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 10, 2010)

I think it was about 10 years ago at this point, but I have this one dream that's always stood out.
It involved a talking tiger that had mysteriously materialzed in my basement. I don't remember if it was anthro or not, but nonetheless, it was a tiger. And it was in my basement. Needless to say, it freaked me out.


----------



## Daberu (Oct 11, 2010)

I remember having a dream where I was a human warlock in WoW... all I really remember though. I haven't had any dreams like that for a good while now, and most of the dreams I have nowadays I don't remember. :<


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2010)

I had another dream last night involving furries. I remember walking up a road which was one of the main roads that run in and out of my town irl, so I knew i was in my town in my dream. anyway I was walking with two or three other people though I do not know or don't remember who they were, I also don't know if the buildings were the same as the ones on the road irl, I wasn't paying attention to the scenery, why? because a large group of furries were walking in the road and heading into town, a few even looked and smiled at me.

This was the most lucid dream ever. It was so crystal clear, it felt so real that in my dream I THOUGHT it was real. I lucid dream a lot and in my dream I was like "Is this real, it IS real!......wait...no....still dreaming....aww fuck" and carried on with the dream.


----------



## NaVox (Oct 16, 2010)

I had a dream where it was like I was in world war 2 but instead of humans it was furries and everyone was british. It went on for a while and I can't remember what exactly happened but I know I got killed by a mine that sounded like an alarm clock when I woke up lol


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Oct 21, 2010)

I had a dream of waking up as a fox, and my friend helped me up, and she was a bird.  The guy I liked was a lizard, and my other friend was a hippo.  That was one trippy dream.  =w=


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 22, 2010)

i occasionally have dreams in which i am flying, or living in a wood, or foraging through someones bins (only happened once). i never see myself in these dreams, but i have strong feelings that i am a furry in these dreams.
also on the topic of dreams, you know when you have been playing online unreal tournament too much when you start playing it in you dreams


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 22, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> also on the topic of dreams, you know when you have been playing online unreal tournament too much when you start playing it in you dreams


 
Or WoW in my case :/

I have had dreams where I was transforming into a fox and was being hunted by humans


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 23, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> I have had dreams where I was transforming into a fox and was being hunted by humans



ive had similar dreams, in which i escaped from some sort of government facility, and i got chased through some woods as some humans with guns tried to capture me. i had strong feelings i was a dragon in that dream. the sad thing about that dream is that if dragons did ever come to earth, they would probably be captured by humans


----------



## Lyoto (Oct 23, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> ive had similar dreams, in which i escaped from some sort of government facility, and i got chased through some woods as some humans with guns tried to capture me. i had strong feelings i was a dragon in that dream. the sad thing about that dream is that if dragons did ever come to earth, they would probably be captured by humans


 
Weird I had a very similar one except I was a huge bipedal wolf.  I was hiding in the woods for a while pretty beat up from my escape and I encountered a human girl being attacked by some guys I scared them off.  She was a bit freaked out by me at first but then ended up helping me for a while bringing me food etc.  But then the people I escaped from found out and followed her one day and started hunting me.  It was such a strange dream because it went on for ages.  I started to wake up towards the end I tried to keep the dream going but it was no good.  I woke and frantically scribbled it all down before I forgot it.  I'm a bit vague on what my name was in the dream.  I have a funny feeling it was something like Gage.

I've got a book that I keep my weirdest dreams in.  You always need to write them down quickly because dreams are stored in short term memory.
You can sometimes get away with just going over and over again in your head after you wake up but you usually forget some stuff that way.


----------



## Nex (Oct 23, 2010)

I've had two.

It started out with me doing the dishes as some sort of canine, then johnny 5 from short circuit started chasing me around the kitchen babbling about something that I really can't remember. Then it took a turn for the awkward when I was placed in some sort of public stockade naked and repeatedly screwed from behind by a wide assortment of other anthropomorphic animals. One of which was a platypus.

The other I was a wolf, tied down to some sort of rack and...... Yeah. Then the zombies came, I broke out, and started to melt faces with a weird, steampunk looking lever action. (I have an absurd amount of zombie Apocalypse dreams.)


----------



## Lyoto (Oct 23, 2010)

Nex said:


> Then it took a turn for the awkward when I was placed in some sort of public stockade naked and repeatedly screwed from behind by a wide assortment of other anthropomorphic animals. One of which was a platypus.


 
You want to watch out for the platypus.  They are the only mammal that actually has venom, delivered through barbs on their ankles.  Pretty sure only the male has the venom.  Not lethal to humans, but in a giant human sized one, who knows.

One of my favourite mammals though just because they are so weird.  Also one of only two mammals that lays eggs.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

I've had many furry dreams, but lately I've had a kind of role-playing type one that seams to continue every night (had it for 3-6 months now), I think in this one I started out as a human, got yiffed by a were-bear with control able transformations, somehow began changed into a bear slowly (a STD maybe?), after so long became a full time furry. This dream is really strange cause It's not set on earth, some how I travelled to a earth like world, that has all the features of the world, but also contains most of the mythic creatures from ancient times and has monsters. It also has limited technology, like in middle ages, but also has magic.
The dream also feels as if it's a quest for something, there are other furry but their slaves and we (my small group of furries) are trying to free and kill off fur-hating humans.
Anyway I think I'm going to stop there as it's starting to ramble...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 30, 2010)

I dreamed about lesbian scaly tail sex last night.














...fuck you, at least I'm being honest.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

I just dream about being an anthro-fox that has the same dress sense as me. I only ever see an unusually large tail and noticably different hands, though. 

Everyone else is normal.


----------



## Kibou (Nov 1, 2010)

I rarely have dreams

but when I do they make me super fucking depressed when I wake up

because I know reality will never be that awesome


----------



## ken2012 (Nov 2, 2010)

Remember what should be remembered, and forget what should be forgotten.Alter what is changeable, and accept what is mutable.


----------



## HillyRoars (Nov 2, 2010)

I've had a couple one I was in a desert and being chased by the Where the wild things are creatures and another involved end of the world game and an handsome anthro bunny geek :3


----------



## mitchau (Nov 3, 2010)

I've learned to lucid dream before, it's very easy, but it's a skill that needs to be maintained. I'm going to get back into it and go for a furry dream. It'll probably help to study some characters in detail, but the first step to lucid dreaming is learning to remember your dreams. 

Keeping a dream journal is the best way to do this, I find you can remember your dreams in the morning if you try hard to, even if you don't remember having any dreams. I'll prepare the journal tonight and put it next to my bed.

The next step after that is to realise you're dreaming, which can be done by performing reality checks while awake, and always questioning the possibility you could be dreaming at any given moment.

Well I'm off to sleep now 

Good night!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 3, 2010)

mitchau said:


> I've learned to lucid dream before, it's very easy, but it's a skill that needs to be maintained. I'm going to get back into it and go for a furry dream. It'll probably help to study some characters in detail, but the first step to lucid dreaming is learning to remember your dreams.
> 
> Keeping a dream journal is the best way to do this, I find you can remember your dreams in the morning if you try hard to, even if you don't remember having any dreams. I'll prepare the journal tonight and put it next to my bed.
> 
> ...



You're going to bed at lunchtime?

I never learned to lucid dream, I just did it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2010)

I had another dream of the fox I shot ages ago...


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Nov 4, 2010)

I once had a dream I was playing a new section of Sonic Adventure, it was so crystal clear it felt as it was the real thing, like I was controlling the character doing all of the fancy moves, even the level design felt it was the best graphically enhanced game ever with the water and color effects, it was like a print out of the game in my head, no tv, no controller, no nothing, just the game by itself, it was one of my first lucid dream experiences as it grown on, I dreamed a lot of weird shit.


----------



## ValleyDee (Nov 13, 2010)

I wouldn't call them furry dreams as such but I have had dreams about kangaroos giving birth in the style a human..... 

But more info can be seen here is you wanna look http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1848204/


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 14, 2010)

I once dreamed I was being chased by a werewolf, dunno if it counts...


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 15, 2010)

I recently had a dream about fursuiters. it was pretty crazy, and some important details are missing.

I had a dream that my parents gave me  away to two fursuiters, and they were my new "temporary" parents. (Horrible idea..)
But there was a normal colored fox, driving the car, and a green feline with pink striped  arms and a black stomach and a few more details in the passenger seat. Thats all i really remember..


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Nov 16, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> i occasionally have dreams in which i am flying, or living in a wood, or foraging through someones bins (only happened once). i never see myself in these dreams, but i have strong feelings that i am a furry in these dreams.
> also on the topic of dreams, you know when you have been playing online unreal tournament too much when you start playing it in you dreams


OMG You are right on the bull's eye.  I had a dream of being in UT and all of my classmates were players.  Except they didn't die or anything, I guess my mind and imagine that.  -w-  I always dream of my classmate for some reason D:


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 18, 2010)

Blues said:


> I turn into a little dragon and fly around a lot. Flying is weird. It's not peaceful at all; I get feelings of the vastness of the open air and of space beneath me, of dropping, and of losing control when I don't do it right. Dammit, brain, don't bring physics into my dreams!



That sucks man, flying in dreams is completely awesome. Once you've been in a few-hours-long dream where you've been able to fly, reality becomes amazingly depressing. 

Ontopic, no, I haven't. Then again, I'm new to the fandom, so I probably won't for a while... but I do have a fair few dreams, so I can expect some furry dreams sometime. Dunno when.



CelestiusNexus said:


> OMG You are right on the bull's eye.  I  had a dream of being in UT and all of my classmates were players.   Except they didn't die or anything, I guess my mind and imagine that.   -w-  I always dream of my classmate for some reason D:



UT? You lucky bastard, UT would be a much more fun dream-game than Morrowind...


----------



## Twilight-the-kitsune (Nov 19, 2010)

i wake up yiping or i yip in my sleep....


----------



## Deyna (Nov 20, 2010)

I had a great dream last might, where I was a wolf, running with another wolf. We came to a tall fence, and I jumped over it without slowing down. My partner climbed up and over the fence. I sadly can't remember the rest. I wish the dream hadn't ended, it was such a good one.


----------



## Reednemer (Nov 21, 2010)

Idk if mutilating various movie stars in a fursuit count.



(Bruce screamed like a bitch)


----------



## Skystrider (Nov 21, 2010)

When I have a dream involving my fursona It either involves combat situations or being in a town of anthro-animals.


----------



## Geek (Nov 24, 2010)

It's fursuit time.


----------



## SpazzyHyena (Nov 24, 2010)

I had a dream where my fallout new vegas character turned into a hyena right out of the Lion King. I wish it didn't end it was so interesting ;w;


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 24, 2010)

Had a dream I was about to engage is very, *AHEM*... private relations with a Guilmon.
Then my dad woke me up for some stupid shit.


I was pissed!


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 24, 2010)

Back before I discovered furries, when my 'sona would have been a dragon I kept having dreams that I had been TF'd into a dragon, though it was always after the TF.
Since I've shifted to foxes I've only had one dream about being a fox. I was a feral fox (as I generally thing of foxes anyway) up on a raised platform that was randomly in the middle of a farm trying to talk to some wolf/fox thing with weird fur. She was supposed to be like some sort of mother figure that took care of lost animals.

I also recall a dream where someone threatened said he would turn me into a dog, though he did it very vaguely and with poor sentence structure.


----------



## Wolf Fairy (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh I've had many. In my last one, I think I was with a fox and a wolf, holding up their tails just to see underneath. Then I dreamed my dad walking in and telling me to stop playing and let them go, and so I had too  u u


----------



## Goobladon (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had a few, but the one I can remember the best involved me, a swing set, and a naked anthro skunk lady.... Surprisingly just fun, there was no hanky panky. Just having fun. Was a quite enjoyable


----------



## Taffer (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a dream where I was an anthro otter. I saw this pyramid that looked like it came from Egypt. It was in the middle of a forest. I went inside, took some turns and passageways, and was rescued from strangely-colored serpents that had me surrounded.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 6, 2010)

CelestiusNexus said:


> OMG You are right on the bull's eye.  I had a dream of being in UT and all of my classmates were players.  Except they didn't die or anything, I guess my mind and imagine that.  -w-  I always dream of my classmate for some reason D:


 I sure would've liked that dream.  I love UT.


----------



## raptonx (Dec 7, 2010)

I've had a fair share of transformation dreams, a lot of them are non anthro, and often multiple species, usually dragons, dolphins, canines of various types, hyenas, horses, its usually an identity crisis when I have them.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 9, 2010)

Ive had several furry dreams, One specific one were i was my 'sona being chased by anti-furs.
I was armed with a M4 Carbine, and i was hold up in a furcon, although full of dead furs, all real.
and only a couple of survivors. and as i stood up to take some shots, i noticed, my best friend running at us with bombs, and i struggled to shoot him.
all of a sudden, i heard a bang, and i woke up.

It was awesome, but i think the bang was the furs being killed.


----------



## Vitek (Dec 9, 2010)

I dreamed I was a kitty once. I got hit by a car when I woke up.


----------



## Clutch (Jan 5, 2011)

I've had a a couple of these dreams so here they are...

First: I was in my school, it was night time, and I was walking past the  gym when I saw like the whole school in there just staring at the  ceiling, when all of a sudden the ceiling opened up and showed the full  moon outside and everyone turned into werewolves then they turned t me  and just walking slowly towards me. At that point I ran trying to get  out of the school when one of them tackled me to the ground. They then  dragged me to the Nurses office and just saw a Werewolf holding a Needle  walking towards me then it gave me the Shot, I then started feeling  woozy and strange then I look down and saw my legs were changing into a  wolfs hind legs and the virus kept coming up my body soon when the  transformation was complete I woke up.

Second: Same thing but a Little different (still with werewolves). Ok it  all started when I was in my English class, when all of a sudden I  looked outside seeing a Huge pack of werewolves on a Hill standing in a  straight line across the hill. They then started to howl, and then came  charging toward the school. I booked it out of the classroom when all of  a sudden they slammed threw the door attacking everyone and turing them  into werewolves. I then was jumped by a werewolf who bit me right and  at the time he punctured my shoulder with his teeth I woke up.

Third: I was in a Laboratory were this Scientist hit me across the head  with something. When I woke up (still in dream) I was set up into this  glass like chamber, were the scientist was on the other side of the  glass stood by a control panel and turned on a Switch. This gas or smoke  started spraying into the Chamber I started feeling (again) woozy and  strange, the scientist started laughing as then I turned into a Husky  like figure as he opened the chamber I woke up.

Fourth: I was in a Fursuit walking around and Outdoor shopping center,  were everyone else was in a Fursuit aswell. Started looking at what  people were selling and all it was like Pet supplies; ex. Dog/Cat food,  Collars, Chew and Cat toys, Dog/Cat beds, and can't forget Bones, and  Catnip. All of a Sudden a Couple wanted to take a Picture of me next to a  a Statue of a Furry version of a George Washington, as they took my  picture I woke up.


----------



## Tally (Jan 10, 2011)

I had a furry dream last night. (Oh shit)

There was a fursuit parade walking by my house, so I went outside to take a look. I bumped into Foxwell, one of my favorite fursuiters, and got a hug. 

Short and sweet.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a dream where I was my 'sona. I was standing on this hill in the middle of what looked like a cemetery, and for some reason I could hear like stereotypical middle-eastern music playing. I turned around and this is where it got really cool. I could feel the wind blowing through my fur and everything, and then it just stopped. I turned around because I felt a presence behind me, and there was Jim Morrison. He was floating and he told me something. At the time it seemed important, but I forgot what he said when I woke up. Now this is the weird part. A week later, my friend and I were in a wreck. A really bad one, too. The truck flipped into a ditch and all the windows broke. When we got out of the cab, I remembered what Jim had said. He told me to stay clear of the woodland path in the night. We had been driving down a local road that goes through the woods, and has absolutely NO streetlights. It was eerie.


----------



## Jameson (Jan 12, 2011)

Only two. One in which I was a girl and got kidnapped by an anthro werewolf who proceeded to do very naughty things to me. The other was completely tame, I was a male white tiger anthro in this victorian/possibly steampunk setting, having a nice stroll in the city with my white tiger boyfriend/husband/something like that.


----------



## Sef Highwind (Jan 18, 2011)

Had a dream a few weeks ago that was very vivid, and I still remember it. The whole dream took place in this world in which every one was a feral animal, yet each group had a unique village in which tribes lived. The whole thing felt very fantasyish with the animals able to communicate with human dialect. In this dream I was a wolf warrior with a mate and 4 cubs. I basically had an day in which I guarded the village, talked to the leader of the village, spent time with my mate, and played with my pups. The whole dream felt so real to which I could feel the grass under my paws, the wind blowing in my fur, and just the warmth of my mate as well as my pups. I woke up wondering what the hell I experienced, and yet at the same time really loved it. Hell I still yearn to go back to that dream realm. All I know is that I need to write a script for it, and try to make an animated movie out of it! xD


----------



## TigerBeacon (Jan 24, 2011)

I had only one furry dream I remember. I was something like my fursona, except bigger, darker, and far more feral. And had black wings. 

I pillaged, raped and ravaged the city and countryside with my needless desire for death and destruction and ran/flew free across the land.

Best motherfucking dream I ever had.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 24, 2011)

I had a dream that I was in radiant armor wielding a 2 handed axe and destroying the furry menace with the powers of the light. :V

Then I woke up and I was sad. :V


----------



## Cinnabunneh (Jan 25, 2011)

most of my furry-ish dreams were when I was young. the big bad wolf from the Three little pigs kept trying to hunt me down and eat. then there was the one where Princess Jasmine from Aladdin turned into a raptor, last dream I had that was anything like furry was just too strange and personal to convey right now.


----------



## ninjarottwiler (Jan 26, 2011)

luckily i inhareted the most beautiful vivid dreams from my dad
ive had lots of amazing furry dreams but one of the most vivid beautiful dreams ive had was...
...I was a blue haired Huskey furrie leading a pack of random K-9 furrys like me who were all misfits from the human world (i know that because they were what id imagine as furry images of my friends) we ran along the side of the ocean and felt the cool water lapping against my paws, the wet sand benieth me. I could smell the salt in the air and saw the grass stirring next to me as the wind blew. I looked back at my pack of misfits and felt so proud that they really trusted me and looked to me for guidence. I walked over to one of them (a guy i had a crush on) and we kissed and licked eachother...and once again my alarm went off because it was a school day
and sef i know how you feel i wished i could go back to the dreams ive had, and rarely i do


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 26, 2011)

I had a dream where I found a stone that could grant wishes, and I used it to turn into an anthro fox (LOLGENERIC), But that's the closest to furry I got.

But I am either hoping to get either:
A dream that takes place in a hottub. 

Or one where I replace Phoenix Wright, I've been working on my Objection yell. 
This is the guide to creating your dream.

This is your lawyer guide, in case of a Phoenix Wright dream.


----------



## williambrownpaws (Jan 27, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> The only dreams that stand out as directly furry were these weird TF dreams I've had. Lessee, I've had dreams where, during the entire mindfuck (My dreams are epic mindfucks) I or someone else was TFing. Most of the times I TFed in my dreams, it was into some kind of scalie, although I did have occasional ones like Jackal, wolf, Kangaroo, Troll (WoW style), orc (any style, some with cobalt skin. o-O), and some weird Digimon TF dreams.
> 
> TFey dreams aside, most of my dreams are just mindfucks that probably aren't really furry at all. >.> though on related to the above seemed like something taken from a survival horror game.
> 
> ...


Dude, I had this one tf dream for 3 weeks straight, and it led me to become a furry


----------



## Billythe44th (Jan 28, 2011)

Most of my dreams concerning furry stuff are about being nervous and hiding it from people, a nonstandard "being chased" dream if you will. Like, there was once this sort of crafts fair or something, but all the people were empty fox and duck costumes in shades of puke-orange and salmonella pink. At the time, I rationalized it as an American Civil War reenactment.  Recently, though, I have been managing to enjoy my dreams more. Most recently, I dreamed of Lucario cosplay. The suit looked improvised, made of thin cloth with winter gloves for hands, and no mask in sight. I started out putting it on someone else whose vague body was obviously not mine, but I kind of "switched characters" halfway through.


----------



## inc (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not really a yiffy furry, my dreams tend to be me as my fursona and with my in real life friends and some of my online friends. . I guess it's me just in my kitty sona eheh. . i have the same thoughts/feelings etc. .  I just seem to defy some laws like gravity and stuff =P 

Once in a while I get them, suppose it's just me hehe. ^^


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 1, 2011)

I had a dream that my professor hacked into my computer and found my furry pronz. I was trying to distract him by showing him all my homework, but  .____.


----------



## Raptary (Feb 1, 2011)

All I'm going to say is I've had some pretty out their dreams. Mainly the classification of a "furry dream" for me doesn't come until usually the end of my dreaming.
Since most dreams are just your brain going through what you did that day and then grasping your last few thoughts (lucid dreaming is the only exception to dream cycles) then they usually involve looking for something, school, camping, or if I must say having secrets revealed or screwing something up so bad you actually think your going to get punished. One recent one I thought I was in a fur suit doing parkour/free running and getting shot at by Russians. I really need to lay off the caffeine and video games before I go to bed.


----------



## Amirrah (Feb 2, 2011)

A lot of my dreams are "furry dreams" considering my fursona is who I am in my dreams. I often shapeshift into an animal or dragon in my dreams. However, they are not furry in another notable fashion. I've yet to dream about a fursuiter or a con or a furry cartoon.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

I had a dream a LONG time ago where I was riding piggy back on a semi-anthromorphic tabby cat. (As in, his legs still looked like a regular cat, sorta bunny-like)

It was pleasant.


----------



## kaithewolf (Feb 2, 2011)

I have them evey now and then but a don't normally remember my dreams but the one that i remember are almost always furry related


----------



## Blutide (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, in my dreams I see myself as my fursona(persona w/e), and I usually have very ordinary dreams. But the last few years they have been more violent than usual...like I am getting hurt, I have died, or I am just a ghost and no one can interact with me. I have to admit that rattles me a little bit, if not entirely frighten me. But pushing that aside, I have other dreams that involve me having this power to heal others....either that be physical or just talking to people and emotionally helping people out. I like those dreams, and I have had some where I couldn't heal that person....but at the same time that's good cause I don't want to be another god-complex and think I can win every-time so on and so forth. But other times I don't dream and its just black, I hate those moments where I don't dream....its just tasteless. 

But overall I am glad I still dream, and I feel like I am still really young in life to do so much. What that is I hope to discover it, that I was told in a dream. (clichÃ©, but true)


----------



## ninjarottwiler (Feb 2, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I had a dream that my professor hacked into my computer and found my furry pronz. I was trying to distract him by showing him all my homework, but .____.



heh thts prety funny


----------



## NobleThorne (Feb 2, 2011)

The one I had I decided to write down, kind of got a story going off it.
Basically two strangers are trapped in a purgatory situation, they experience various deaths and torments, but with each death they wake up in eachothers embrace


----------



## Rivers (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucid Dreaming. Do it, and get results.


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Feb 7, 2011)

Dreams are actually the reason I'm furry, I've had quite a few of them. I'd wake up in some snowy woods all curled up in a ball and then id just wander about looking for food. They were stupid vivid and odd, like walking on four limbs felt more natural that two, and I didn't have much on my mind other than find food. After about a week or two of these dreams i slowly realized i was fluffy and orange. Thus I realized I was a fox.


----------



## ShockStar (Feb 7, 2011)

I had one where I'd put on a emerald bracelet and I'd turn into my fursona and had to save my house from a bunch of snakes, and later, and kill a dragon 0w0


----------



## BrownFoxFirecaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Velystord said:


> ive woken people up before declaring things at the top of my lungs in the middle of the night


 
After having too much Bacardi, I shouted "I'm a fox!" in my sleep. Luckily the only person who heard me knew I was a furry.  Still makes fun of me about that though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 9, 2011)

Rivers said:


> Lucid Dreaming. Do it, and get results.


Already practising it. =)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 9, 2011)

I had a dream about sergals- I normally never dream but this one was pretty cool. It was like if dinosaurs had the intelligence of a 13 year old and could talk. I wasn't a sergal just an omniscient view of it all. Still neat. I felt like Jane Goodall or something.


----------



## Zipline_Orange (Oct 30, 2013)

I occasionally have furry dreams. Not very often though. In my dreams I have brown fur though and usually im just walking around town or at a school and no one seems to notice. Other times I see furries in my dreams they look like my fursona (black and orange). Last night I kissed another furry in my dream in a school gym except she was licking my face with her long dog tongue and I was kissing her. It was pretty messy yet still pretty fun.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Oct 30, 2013)

I had a dream that I was a werewolf. I didn't get any audio, but from my surroundings I could tell that I was a rich werewolf as I had a massive indoor pool and their were some human butlers and house staff in butler suits. I think I was the heir to some corperate werewolf family because at the end of the dream I was in an office meeting with an authoritative werewolf at a desk who I think was a relative of mine. In the chair next to me in the office was I female werewolf who I think was my mate, as I remembered her from a different dream where I turned her, but she was skinnier in this dream. Then I woke up.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 30, 2013)

The dreams where I can shapeshift are my best dreams.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 30, 2013)

I did once dream that I had turned into a werewolf out of the blue. I was walking around my school grounds with friends, and I remember feeling very heavy, and I certainly didn't feel right.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

The most intriguing dream I ever had was this dream of going to a restaurant with a pentagram over the door and eating this sort of brownish pancake thing covered in meat and spices as my fursona. And the woman in charge of the restaurant was telling me to prepare for a journey that people would hate me for taking and that she owned "a flag of Liberation". And then she started washing my hands with a warm towel.


----------



## Korpi (Oct 30, 2013)

Well I gotta real weird one...I had a dream I was in the middle of the forest late at night. It was really foggy and I hear someone calling my name. So I fallow the voice then see several anthro wolves coming from some light source in the distance. they came up and hugged me then said they will be calling me soon, then I woke up. About 10 seconds after I woke up my fire radio went off(being a volunteer firefighter) about a small a abandon camp fire off in the woods. When i got there to put it out, there was noone around, and it was right off a dirt road right in the middle of no where. It was like 4 in the morning and really foggy out and had a feeling that something was watching me out in the woods 0.0 I still get creeped out by that dream.


----------



## angelicwolf98 (Oct 31, 2013)

There was only one dream I've had, and it was before I knew that furries existed. The world was made of a mix of anthros and regular humans, and I was working on a school project with a fox named Felix, a leopard named Sarah, and a dragon named Tanya, I my self was an anthro wolf. Even though this whole dream was viewed from a third person perspective, I knew it was me because they called me by name, anyway, we had a project in which we had to save lives, so the rest of the dream was us as a group helping this guy, who ended up being a fursuiter.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 31, 2013)

There was this one dream I had that could be considered anthropomorphic, I was a "shape-shifting demon" that collected souls for the boss.

Other than that, I don't have furry dreams but I really want to have them.

One fur I talk to frequently has them when he drinks, so I might have to do that more often.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 1, 2013)

there was this one dream where i was in a dark blue city running from furry chicks with sticky glue guns and giant blimps with the face from the vaccum on teletubies on it and they were trying to feed me into the vaccum cleaner and i didnt know why. then the vaccum cleaner blimp ate me and then there was a forest inside the blimp and a hot furry naked chick (u can probaly guess what happened next)


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2013)

I have never had any dreams involving anthropomorphs, but I have had a few regarding the fandom. 
I rarely remember my dreams; but I remember a few months ago I had an interesting one. 

I don't take Drama as a school subject, but for whatever reason I went to a class. It took place in a classroom in my school that does not exist. The room was incredibly dark, and the drama teacher sat at the front of the class with a shaft of light falling over her and a projector behind her. She was like a dictator.
 She made the class sit in a circle in silence while she took the register, which appeared on the projector screen. This register was not normal however, as for every student called out, a picture from their own personal home computer appeared on-screen. 
I guess I was conscious of people finding out at the time, and I assume I worried that people would see I was a furry and not look upon me kindly. It reached me on the register, but I did not see the image. The class looked at me in unison as I was sternly called to the front.
End of sequence.


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 2, 2013)

I had a dream last week, when I was really terribly sick with the flu, which may have added to the general weirdness of it all. 
My boss told me due to my long work hours, I'd been assigned a team of 'my peers' to assist me with delivering our freight to the local stores. 
  "My peers?" I asked. My boss pointed at a group of fursuiters that were hanging around my truck.
  "Are you sure that's a good idea?" I asked, "Don't you think that people might think that the company-"
  "They're YOUR people, aren't they??"
  "Well, yeah, but I-"
  "Then we don't have a problem!"

When I arrived at my first store, the fursuiters, upon seeing the cases upon cases of snack foods, began toppling the stacks, destroying the products and stuffing their fursuit mouths with the busted products. I pleaded with them to stop. They responded by pinning me to the floor of the store, and stripping me naked, then parading around with my clothes. The women in receiving were laughing, saying, "Holy shit, furries really do ruin everything!"
  Then my boss shows up, all of the product is destroyed, I'm naked, and there's a group of fursuiters running amok in the back room of the store.
  "What the FUCK?" He screams, veins popping out of his forehead, "I Thought these were YOUR people! CONTROL THEM!"
  "NO!"  I shout back, on the verge of a total panic attack, "YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND! YOU CANNOT CONTROL FURRIES!"

  It was about this point that I woke up.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> I had a dream last week, when I was really terribly sick with the flu, which may have added to the general weirdness of it all.
> My boss told me due to my long work hours, I'd been assigned a team of 'my peers' to assist me with delivering our freight to the local stores.
> "My peers?" I asked. My boss pointed at a group of fursuiters that were hanging around my truck.
> "Are you sure that's a good idea?" I asked, "Don't you think that people might think that the company-"
> ...


weird that you can rember dialogue in a dream
i can't tell you a single thing that's been dialouged in my dreams.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> I had a dream last week, when I was really terribly sick with the flu, which may have added to the general weirdness of it all.
> My boss told me due to my long work hours, I'd been assigned a team of 'my peers' to assist me with delivering our freight to the local stores.
> "My peers?" I asked. My boss pointed at a group of fursuiters that were hanging around my truck.
> "Are you sure that's a good idea?" I asked, "Don't you think that people might think that the company-"
> ...



This made me laugh so much. That's a strong contender for best dream ever.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't know how to dream.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 2, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> I had a dream last week, when I was really terribly sick with the flu, which may have added to the general weirdness of it all.
> My boss told me due to my long work hours, I'd been assigned a team of 'my peers' to assist me with delivering our freight to the local stores.
> "My peers?" I asked. My boss pointed at a group of fursuiters that were hanging around my truck.
> "Are you sure that's a good idea?" I asked, "Don't you think that people might think that the company-"
> ...



Best dream ever, some needs to make a short film about this rofl


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 2, 2013)

The worst dream I ever had was the one where an elephant sat on my chest. When I woke up I felt like there was a literal 800-pound weight on my chest and I was short of breath. The experience was very painful and I felt like I was going to shuffle off that very moment. Thankfully, I did not die but it scared me out of my mind, wondering if whether or not the dream was indicative of something that was going on in the waking world.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

I had a dream i was fursuiting at a con the other day which was weird as i've never suited or been to a con before.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> The worst dream I ever had was the one where an elephant sat on my chest. When I woke up I felt like there was a literal 800-pound weight on my chest and I was short of breath. The experience was very painful and I felt like I was going to shuffle off that very moment. Thankfully, I did not die but it scared me out of my mind, wondering if whether or not the dream was indicative of something that was going on in the waking world.



Sounds like sleep paralysis to me. I have had the same experience where I'm awake and can't move and feel like I'm being pushed down.

It's freaky shit.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

This isn't THE furriest, but I can't forget it.

I once dreamed that I was lucid dreaming. Yeah. A lucid dream within a regular dream. I knew that I was having a lucid dream within my dream, but I didn't know that I was dreaming in an upper layer to this. So I was aware that I was having a dream. If any of that makes even the slightest bit of sense.

Anyways, in this dream within a dream I became aware I was having a lucid dream. And I got very excited at the realisation that I could do whatever I wanted, and mane anything I wanted happen. I said out loud "What's the first thing I want to do with this? I know! I want to make out with Beelzemon! (the Digimon)". And Beelzemon walked towards me out of the darkness, and we made out for a few seconds before I woke up.

Best. Dream. Ever.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 2, 2013)

I omce had a dream of being furry and on a great adventure. I did a painting of it about a week later. I just found that painting.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11974633/


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 2, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sounds like sleep paralysis to me. I have had the same experience where I'm awake and can't move and feel like I'm being pushed down.
> 
> It's freaky shit.



I thought "heart attack" when it first happened but at 26 and only slightly overweight, that couldn't possibly happen.


----------



## Conker (Nov 2, 2013)

I've had a few dreams where I've turned into some kind of werewolf, usually after watching an _Underworld_ movie. Or _True Blood_. Those are usually pretty fun and violent, though I'm more apt to dream about really stupid shit, like having a giant spider as my best man at a wedding.

Sometime, perhaps a month ago, I did have a dream where I was some kind of were thing fighting vampires. It was pretty awesome, though I had to stop and call the cops in the middle of it because apparently that was a good idea. I was told to stay on the line and I said, "no. This is too much fun, just giving you guys a heads up" before going back to work. Woke up shortly after that, probably realized it was a dream. I can never make that jump to "lucid dreaming" since as soon as I go "I'm dreaming!" I wake up.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2013)

The closest I've been to Furry in my dreams was when I turned into a deer. (Or horse, I can't remember)


----------

